
Here’s Why Musicians Won’t Stand for Illegal Uploads Anymore - robertwalsh0
http://pitchfork.com/thepitch/1088-heres-why-musicians-wont-stand-for-illegal-uploads-anymore/
======
devhead
tl;dr music industry want's to kill safe harbor for service providers because
you know, internetz is not fair.

You can tell they really want to be able to flag uploaded content as something
they own. So important in fact that they are now introducing a service where
you can upload what was uploaded to your system and they'll tell you it's ok
or or not...wait, no, no. they did not do that, anyone know why??

------
nness
Safe-harbour might be responsible for the web we have today. I can't imagine a
web without its protections.

That said, the DMCA exists in multiple countries now thanks to trade
negotiations. No way it's being changed...

